# Can anyone recommend Single Protein Kibbles?



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I was once very happy with Natural Balance, We used the allergy formulas. I was not however happy when I went to Petco to buy him a new bag a few months ago and found that the venison bags had been recalled. So now he is on Duck and sometimes the fish. I'm finding though that the new bag I opened is making him sick. The kibbles were much larger and the first night he threw up. After that he began turning away from the food and wouldn't eat it. I wonder is he senses something might be wrong with it? or maybe i'm just paranoid? Anyhoo I'd like to find him another brand of food with a single protein for his allergies. We also tried wellness in the past but he didn't care for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

What is he allergic to? Can he have lamb, or just venison/duck?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady has both airborne and food allergies. I switched her to Natures Variety Prairie (kibble and canned, not raw) about a year & 1/2 ago and she has done really well on it. I do as they suggest and rotate through the foods.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/

I have also been pleased that they have not been involved in this pet food recall at all, either.


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

> What is he allergic to? Can he have lamb, or just venison/duck?[/B]



he is allergic to kibbles that contain beef or chicken. He is prone to ear infections and scratches Incessantly. We have tried so many different foods with him since we've had him and I was so happy that Natural balance seemed to be the one that would finally work out for us. But all the recalls lately have me so worried.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=415717
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting...Ollie has chicken intolerance as well. I have no idea if it's an actual allergy or not. But that's why I had him on Natural Balance as well. He does well on it BUT the recalls AND...we have had the same problems as you with new bags being REALLY different from the former bag, it affecting his poops, etc. I have contacted the company numerous times on this and get lame answers, basically. The current bag of NB duck and potato he seems ok. But it sure is a drag to have to wonder every time you buy a new bag...I, too, have been looking into other single protein foods for Ollie and, although I haven't tried it yet, I am also interested in the Nature's Variety brand. The different flavors are made to be interchangable for variety in the diet. I have to find a retailer nearby that sells it b/c I don't want to deal with ordering it online.

Let me know what you find out and what you end up trying--we are in the same boat!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I can tell you some good just lamb foods if you try that, since that's what I know since Perri eats that. Eagle Pack Holistic Select Lamb, Canine Caviar Lamb, and Canidae Lamb. I like these because all of their lamb is antibiotic and hormone free. I haven't tried the Canidae, but I think it looks good. Out of these three I like the Eagle Pack the best. Good luck with finding something for him!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Theres California Natural. Its made by the same company that makes evo.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's odd that you say that Natures Balance made him throw up and that he won't eat it. The last bag of duck and potato had the same effect on Lacie and Tilly. They threw up for 2-3 days and won't touch the kibble. I had to change back to Royal Canin Yorkie (for the time being). I thought maybe they were sick from something else, but the only thing that had really changed was the new Natures Balance (new bag). 

So, I, too am on a quest to find the perfect food for them. Right now I'm back to home cooking.

Now I'm even more suspicious that there's something wrong with the Natures Balance kibble.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Theres California Natural. Its made by the same company that makes evo.[/B]


Heres the link.

http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you for all of the suggestions. I was desperate to switch yesterday since we'll be leaving for 9 days on Friday and need to have this food situation cleared up before then. So I was talking to a friend of mine who has a dog with allergies as well and she told me she uses Pro Plan selects. I called the vet's office and spoke to a tech and she told me to give it a shot and that many breeders use Pro Plan. I purchased the one that contains salmon as a main ingredient and it's for dogs with sesitive skin and stomachs. I didn't want to start giving him the new food all at once cause I didn't want him to get the runs so I mixed some with his Natual Balance and what he ended up doing was picking out the new stuff!! he completely left the duck and potato! Dogs are so smart, he must know that something is not right with it? or Perhaps because he threw up a few times after eating it he's apprehensive? I have no clue I just hope this works out and that all this switching won't hurt him in the end. I tell ya, it's easier taking care of human babies sometimes.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am trying to find something new for my fur kids. Snowball is very picky. I have tried NV( the kid's just picked at it), Canidae (they liked it,but Snowball's eyes broke out have no idea if it's related to the Canidae, but didn't want to take a chance).

Someone on the forum talked about having sucess with Timberwolf Organics so I have 2 small bags of that on order. I liked the concept and information on their website. 

This food search thing is a nightmare. You're right about the skin kids being eaiser sometimes. 

All of the above is about the dry kibble products. My fur kids both like the NV wet food alot.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I started feeding Canidae for all stages several weeks ago. I think it works better for my two than any other food I've tried...and I've tried many. I also supplement with Nature's Variety Venison Medallions (raw). They only get one a day as I like their primary food to be kibble.


----------

